# facebook recommendations reset!



## TUGBrian (Oct 13, 2017)

looks like changing the forum to https (which TECHNICALLY changed the forum url) reset all our facebook recommendations along the right hand side navigation bar.

so if you would be so kind as to "re-recommend" TUG by clicking the link if you did so in the past (or if you havent yet, but didnt even know you could)...thatd be great!


----------

